# Disney's 2021 Movie Raya



## Joe Leoben (Oct 22, 2020)

Have you already seen the teaser for Disney's upcoming movie "Raya"?

It is a story about a Warrior Girl, searching for a dragon and using two Rattan Sticks as weapons.


----------



## Buka (Oct 22, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Joe.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 22, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Joe.



I was going to do the same.

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 22, 2020)

Welcome! And yeah, someone sent that to me last night. I'm really excited to see how it turns out. Hoping that they have an actual FMA practitioner doing the choreography, and make it realistic (or at least as realistic as Disney fighting can be).


----------



## Steve (Oct 22, 2020)

The random folks on Twitter seem very excited to see a trailer in which there are diverse representations of people who are not white (i.e., not a bunch of "generic brown people"), no white people, and prominent use of arnis sticks (even if the actual style used seemed more Chinese than from the Philippines).  

I have a 12 year old daughter, so even if it's terrible, I'll still be seeing it.


----------



## Joe Leoben (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you for sharing the teaser. 
I am really excited about it, aswell as my wife and children


----------



## geezer (Feb 27, 2021)

GordonnotRamsay said:


> I've seen it and loved it. Kinda funny how I saw the memes before the trailer though.



What? You've seen it? Where? I didn't think it was going to be released until March of this year. With all the shut downs I thought it might go strait to streaming on Disney Plus or something.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 27, 2021)

geezer said:


> What? You've seen it? Where? I didn't think it was going to be released until March of this year. With all the shut downs I thought it might go strait to streaming on Disney Plus or something.


He saw the trailer, not the actual movie. Some people do get movies early though..I know some friends of mine in the military would get essentially bootleg copies of movies not yet out while overseas..not sure if that was a legitimate perk they were given, or they just spread through the ranks, but heard that from a few different people.


----------

